# SimCity ohne städte der ZUkunft



## NexusEXE (27. Dezember 2014)

*SimCity ohne städte der ZUkunft*

Hallo

Ich habe Simcity mit dem Städte der Zukunft Erweiterungspack. Allerdings würde ich jetzt gerne mal ohne das Zukunftszeug spielen...

Wie geht das auf Origin?

Vielen Dank


----------

